# Grève générale mardi noir



## Nany88 (13 Octobre 2022)

Slt les filles 
J ai entendu aux info qu'il fallait faire une grève générale.... 🙄😲😲😲 Ya til paris vous qui compte faire la grève ?????


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Chacune chez soi ? on prend les enfants en otage ? 😁


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour ma part certainement pas.....
J'ai déjà envie de baffer tous ces connards qui font chier tout le monde.
La grève est un droit, ça il n'y a pas de problème.... mais le principe de la grève, c'est que tu décides d'arrêter ton travail. Ce n'est pas d'empêcher les autres de travailler.
Pour prendre l'exemple de Total, ceux qui veulent faire grève ok... Mais qu'ils ne bloquent pas les portes et n'empêchent pas de bosser ceux qui veulent bosser, faire tourner les centrales et rouler.
Ah, autre chose.... qu'ils arrêtent aussi de brûler des tonnes de pneus. Hormis le fait que c'est avec nos impôts qu'ils vont refaire les enrobés au sol, on en parle de la pollution. ... ? Si on n'a pas les moyens de s'acheter une voiture Crit'Air 2 max  on n'a plus plus le droit d'aller dans Paris avec sa voiture car ça pollue .... mais les tonnes de caoutchouc brûlé, on est bien là ? ça va .... ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Octobre 2022)

Je ne compte absolument pas faire grève ....

Oui il y a un appel général a la grève pour mardi ..... Entre ce qui se dit et ce qu il se fait il y a une grande différence. C est pas la première fois qu il y a grève


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Angèle chacune chez soi en prenant les petits en otages c'est vrai que ce serait spectaculaire comme grève tellement loin du quotidien.
Bon je pars au boulot en attendant !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Octobre 2022)

Le jour où la grève sera que pour nous assmat pour faire valoir nos droits pas de soucis
J'irai même manifesté 
Faire grève en restant devant sa télé ou en allant faire les magasins
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt 
Mais faire grève comme des moutons de Panurge juste parce qu'on me le dis non 
On ne vit pas tous sur la même planète
Certaines personnes devrait redescendre vu leur revendications


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

J'ai déjà manifesté pour les droits des ass mats. Nous étions une cinquantaine, allez 100 pour être genereuse. On a rejoint une autre  manifestation d'enseignants de mémoire pour faire moins "misère" vu notre petit nombre. Résultat : on a parlé de l'action des autres et rien sur la nôtre. 
Il faudrait une grève des ass mats massive et en dehors d'un mouvement plus général pour avoir une vraie visibilité. 
De mémoire le dernier appel à la grève pour les ass mats se tenait un jour de grève des enseignants ... Mauvaise idée ! Déjà très peu de participation et de quoi à t'on parlé dans la presse : de la grève des enseignants bien sûr !


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Je te rejoins tout à fait Nanou91 j'aurais écrit ton post mot pour mot ... à un moment il faut arrêter les conner.es ... plus toujours plus de salaire au détriment du peuple qui tire la langue et qui est obligé de rester chez lui par manque d'essence dans leurs voitures ... SANS OUBLIER les magasins qui restent d'être pénalisés les boulangers les agriculteurs etc etc ... manque plus que la SNCF au moment des fêtes et çà c'est assurément sûr aussi !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Octobre 2022)

Mardi la SNCF et la RATP si mettent aussi
Normal bientôt les vacances 🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 
hier j'ai quand même une maman qui est arrivée 15 mn plus tôt (7h15), à vélo avec sa fille sur le porte bébé, sous la pluie, alors qu'il ne faisait pas encore jour.... Car elle commençait à 8h à l'hôpital (hôpital où elle s'occupe des dialises) , elle n'a plus de carburant, et dans notre région, aucune pompe n'est désignée pour servir le personnel prioritaire...
Si c'est pas honteux de devoir infliger ça aux gens.....


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Ladrine et bien voilà la boucle est bouclée ! c'est ahurissant ... manque plus que les routiers mais pour eux je pense que les salaires ne sont pas à la hauteur des autres ... pauvre FRANCE ! et pour les pneus brulés après on va venir nous emme.der avec l'écologie !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Nanou je suis bien d'accord avec toi ...


----------



## Nany88 (14 Octobre 2022)

D accord avec vous les filles pareil si y a grève des assmat, j'irais bien volontier hurler ds la rue, mais comme dit plus haut pour faire grève rester sur canap NON, beaucoup d assmat ce plaignent de nos conditions s'de travaille mais personne est prêt à aller manifester dans la rue, ASSMAT EN GRÈVE =PE EN GALÈRE et tt pe tt corps de métiers seront en galère sans nous, car beaucoup emploi des assmat


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Un coup de bol que parmi mes employeurs, aucun ne travaille pour le groupe TOTAL.... Car là, promis, si lui faisait grève, je refusais de prendre son gamin en prétextant que je suis en grève pour une hausse de salaire de 10%.....


----------



## caninou (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
ben, il faut avoir les moyens pour faire gréve, ce qui n'est pas le cas de certaines assistantes maternelles, car une journée de moins sur leur salaire à hauteur de 3 ou 4 employeurs peut être conséquent, je pense que c'est aussi pour cela que nous sommes peu nombreuses à rentrer dans les mouvements de gréve. Si l'on regarde bien, ceux qui font grève sont rarement au Smic ou en dessous.


----------



## Nany88 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et bien on fait comme les grévistes total on lance une cagnotte et on ce partage le mago 🤣😂😂😂


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Caninou je comprends bien cette difficulté. Malheureusement nous vivons dans une société où celui qui ne se fait pas entendre n'existe pas tout simplement. Nous avons tant de choses à "dénoncer", tant d'avancées pour lesquels nous faire entendre : un salaire horaire minimum légal indécent, la non garantie de nos salaires en cas d'impayés, une médecine du travail, la reconnaissance de maladies professionnelles, la dénonciation des demandes abusives de certaines puer lors des renouvellements ... J'en passe et la liste est encore longue. Dans l'histoire des grandes grèves, ceux qui ont pesé et pu faire bouger des lignes n'étaient pas les plus riches. Ce sont les plus humbles qui ont voulu prendre leur destin en main (mineurs, grande grève de 1936 du front populaire).


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Catie on comprend tout cela et on peut remercier nos anciens ! mais avouez que là on n'est loin des mineurs et des plus humbles ... à un moment c'est STOP !!! DIOR TOTAL SNCF ... et oui l'argent attire l'argent ... nous on n'a que nos yeux pour pleurer ! 😥


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982, ma réflexion se faisait sur un post qui évoquait la possibilité d'une grève pour les ass mats. 
Mais on en revient à dire que ceux qui pèsent sont ceux qui se font entendre. Après pour une cause juste où pas, à chacun de se faire sa religion.


----------



## Petuche (14 Octobre 2022)

Moi je n'ai jamais fait grève même lorsque je travaillais dans le privé.  Par contre je vous rejoins dans le sens où si une grève QUE pour les assmats étaient organisées afin de défendre nos droits, là je pense que je participerai. Mais là non, je ne ferai pas grève.  Je ne comprends pas que l'on puisse empêcher les gens qui bossent de se rendre à leur travail,  encore pire pour les soignants et autres métiers d'urgence. Hier j'ai entendu qu'un employé de total faisait grève afin d'obtenir 10% de hausse de salaire alors qu'il touchait 3000e.... juste après un artisan ne pouvait plus se rendre sur ses chantiers car il n'avait plus de carburant, ses chantiers sont à l'arrêt. Aussi une aide médicale qui ne pouvait plus aller chez les gens qui ont besoin d'elle, ils font comment ces personnes ? En ce moment c'est vraiment la m....e partout et les gens deviennent complètement fous, du chacun pour sa g....e....


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Petuche mais il y en a toujours pour soutenir ce genre de personnes qui n'ont pas de conscience et d'empathie envers les autres 10% c'est énorme !


----------

